# Advice needed on California Vacation



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am planning on going on vacation to CA this year for approx 5 weeks. My plan is to do LA, Disneyland, Universal, Hollywood etc the first week, then rent a house for three weeks and use that as a base to maybe drive around the state, and lastly stay in a hotel in SF and explore there for the last week. 

I am looking at a couple of houses/villas in La Quinta, and I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience of that city. Is there much to do there? I haven't been able to find out much from the La Quinta city website. Ideally I want a place where we can chillax by the pool but also go out to do stuff if the kids (two teenagers and a 7 year old) get bored. 

I did get some advice on another forum that La Quinta is:
A. Too hot in the Summer, and 
B. Boring after about a weekend. 

Any advice on this or other good locations?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I would look for a house at the beach. You would be much closer to everything other than Palm Springs -- which you can do in a weekend.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

If you've got LA and SF covered, another natural option would be San Diego. The SD zoo and/or the nearby Wild Animal Park are world-class attractions of that type. The latter has a new zipline ride over the critters that I haven't been on yet but that sounds fun. And of course there are the beaches, and with the big Navy presence one can do things like tour the USS Midway. Also the hilly back country of San Diego county is beautiful (but then I'm biased). There's also Sea World, which (recent events notwithstanding) which has some nice stuff (if you can ignore the way your fellow park visitors will be dressed).

EDIT: Spend a day or two on Catalina and really tire the kids out at hiking and kayaking. Avalon is tourist-oriented while the Isthmus is more rustic.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Orsini said:


> I would look for a house at the beach. You would be much closer to everything other than Palm Springs -- which you can do in a weekend.


x2
Riverside County used to be my sales territory.
The Palm Springs area is beautiful but not in the summer.
Spring and Fall are better.
Check out what's available in Palos Verdes, Corona Del Mar, Laguna Beach, or San Clemente. I'm partial to Orange County. 
Summer nights in San Clemente are sweet.
Have fun. :icon_smile:


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice gents.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A trip to LA without going to Santa Anita or Hollywood Park is just unheard of!! Hopefully the meet is will be open at Santa Anita.

Most kids actually enjoy the races, I know I did!!


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Ditto about the heat in Palm Springs. I played a round of golf there (well, Palm Desert, but close enough...) once in the summer, and I believe that it was 120F. (I don't think I played very well, but I can't really blame the heat for that one.)


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

It can, no _will_, be oppressively hot in La Quinta during the summer if you're not acclimated. If you're convinced that is where you would like to stay, though, send me a PM. My best friend manages vacation rentals in the Palm Springs area and I'm sure he can find something to meet your needs.

I think the suggestions about San Diego and Catalina are spot on, though there's plenty to do in Central and Northern California, too. It might be worth it to reset base camp once or twice since driving up and down the state takes the better part of a day.


----------

